
Rapid development of an inactivated vaccine for SARS-CoV-2 - lbeltrame
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.17.046375v1
======
lbeltrame
I posted this here, although it's a preprint, because it mentions that the
inactivated vaccine does not seem to cause antibody-dependent enhancement
(ADE), which was one of the unknowns of the development of SARS-CoV-2
vaccines.

From the preprint:

> No antibody-dependent enhancement of infection (ADE) was observed for any
> vaccinated macaques despite the observation that relatively low NAb titer
> existed within the medium dose group before infection, offering partial
> protection.

